#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [資料] 轉貼 美洲虎資料

## 影狼

*美洲虎*

學名：Panthera onca
英文：Jaguar
別名：美洲豹\r
分類：食肉目 貓科 豹亞科 豹屬



美洲虎( panthera onca ) ,是4個panthera屬中第三大貓科猛獸（老虎 獅子 美洲虎和豹）。在西半球美洲虎是最大的貓科猛獸，
目前的活動範圍從墨西哥(偶爾見蹤迹,)至中美洲和南部的巴拉圭以及阿根廷北部. 
這種大貓身體酷似豹子,這些大貓的首選棲息地是叢林,也適合各種不同種類的森林和開闊地.另它很喜歡水，善遊泳.
美洲虎基本上是一個行蹤隱秘的獨立捕食者,它是南美洲的頂級捕食者,對當地生態係統的穩定和調節發揮了重要作用
美洲虎進化出極其強大的咬力,相對於其他大型貓科. 它獵殺獵物經常是用一種不尋常的殺戮方法:
即-----直接咬穿獵物的顱骨，給予致命的一擊。




分類

美洲虎panthera onca ,是唯一的新大陸的大型豹屬成員.基因證據表明,獅,虎,豹,美洲虎,雪豹和雲豹是源於同一個祖先,
在6---10萬年前出現分化分支。panthera的化石記錄只有2--3.8萬年前.  
基於形態學證據,英國動物學家pocock結論認爲panthera gombaszoegensis和它關係最密切. 但基因證據是並不太能令人信服的。
相對美洲虎和其他物種之間的差異研究.可參考後面的化石備注文獻。



地域差異-------- 亞種


   按地域劃分可確認的是3個大亞種， 8個具體下線亞種
    · Panthera onca onca – 亞馬遜熱帶雨林亞種，委內瑞拉南部和巴西東部南裏奧格蘭德
     · Panthera onca peruvianus – 秘魯沿海亞種 
     · Panthera onca veracrucis – 韋拉克魯斯亞種

    · Panthera onca arizonensis – 亞利桑那亞種（美國境內的已滅絕，墨西哥可能還有）
    · Panthera onca centralis – 中美亞種
    · Panthera onca goldmani – 尤卡坦半島,危地馬拉和伯利茲 
    · Panthera onca hernandesii – 赫爾南德斯亞種，墨西哥，

    · Panthera onca palustris – 潘塔納亞種，巴西南部
    · Panthera onca paraguensis – 巴拉圭亞種（巴拉圭和阿根廷東北）


行爲模式和身理特證

美洲虎是一個身體結構非常緊湊的強壯動物.
各地域個體有明顯差異
體重正常範圍----1956年----1996年
( 124-211磅) .
最大的標本采集到的是( 288-333磅) 
而較小的個體體重僅爲( 80磅) 
通常雌性會比雄性是小10-20 %
長度
1.62-1.83米( 5.3-6英尺) 
其尾部約有75厘米( 30英寸) 
身高
約67-76厘米( 27-30英寸) 


美洲虎在各地區和棲息地的體型各自不一。
在墨西哥太平洋沿岸研究美洲虎,顯示體重僅爲30-50公斤( 66-110磅) ,大小相當於山獅. 
相比之下,在巴西的潘塔納爾地區發現的平均體重爲100公斤( 220磅) . 



短肢結實的結構使得美洲虎善於攀登,爬行和遊泳. 它的頭部和下颚極其強大.
研究表明,美洲虎是咬合力最強的哺乳動物之一
這股力量可以咬開美洲的皮爾斯龜. 研究對比咬合力及體型，將它列爲咬合力最強的大貓,前面有雲豹\r
據報道, 美洲虎能捕殺體重可達300公斤( 660磅)的野生動物  
美洲虎身體底紋一般是黃褐色或黃色,而且也可以是棕色和黑色.
身上斑紋可能包括一個或幾個點,形狀不盡相同.下腹部,咽喉部及外表面的腿和兩翼下面是白色的. 
美洲虎酷似豹子,但體型更大更重,而兩者的斑紋是可以區分的，美洲虎的斑較大,數量較少,通常較深,並有較厚的線路和中間有小點
而豹的就小而且沒有中間紋路，另外，美洲虎的頭更圓更方大，四肢相比豹要短

花豹和美洲虎的區別


繁殖和生命周期

雌性一般在兩歲左右達到性成熟,雄性要3-4歲.
當獵物充足時，美洲虎有時會整年公母搭檔一起在野外,研究表明圈養的雄性美洲虎能全年交配，沒有季節性的發情。
而雌性發情期是6-17天，後37天是交配期,它會散播帶雌性生育氣味的尿並增加發聲來尋找配偶. 
交配後.雌性醞釀期長達93-105天，一般生育2個小崽,最多有4個.在幼崽出生後,母親不會容忍有雄性在場
小虎出生時是失明的,兩個星期後才會有視線
斷奶在三個月上下,但在出生六個月之前，它們仍留在巢穴由母親陪伴喂養. 
他們將繼續在自己母親身邊1--2年，直到自己獨立並離開建立一個領土.
它們一般壽命在野外估計約爲12-15年;圈養美洲虎能活23年,它們是最長壽的大貓了



社會結構

美洲虎一般是獨立生活並劃出大片屬於自己的領土,雌性在25--40平方公裏的面積。而雄虎的領土涵蓋大約是雌性的兩倍
有時，兩個領土會重疊,但通常兩個主人會避免碰面,它們用尿液和糞便來劃分各自的領土.  
美洲虎常常被形容爲是夜行性大貓,但更具體地說它們更多是在拂曉(清晨或黃昏) 捕獵,
如果是一個比較有活力的大貓個體,它也可以花高達50-60 %的白天時間遊戲或活動. 它們難以捉摸的性格和棲息地的偏遠，使得它們很難進入人們視線,更別說研究工作了



狩獵

象所有的大型貓科猛獸一樣,美洲虎是一種純肉食猛獸,同時它也是一個機會主義者,
其獵物共包含了85種. 美洲虎喜歡捕食大型草食動物,如鹿,貘等.不過,它也會吃任何可以捕獲到的小動物。其中包括青蛙,老鼠,鳥,魚,樹懶,猴子,龜 ,家畜等等
美洲虎一般也會采用深咬喉嚨---窒息這種貓科典型的殺戮技術 ,但它們有更獨特的殺戮方法,就是直接通過咬穿獵物顱骨，將其犬齒刺入大腦.而獵食爬行類動物時,美洲虎可能躍到獵物的後面再咬斷頸椎
美洲虎是伏擊而非追逐捕食.它會潛伏遊走在森林,監聽和跟蹤獵物，再埋伏攻擊。在動物王國裏，美洲虎的攻擊力被認爲是幾乎無可匹敵的
由土著人幫助並進行實地考察,觀察到美洲虎作爲頂端的捕食者,在幾種不同的環境都可進行伏擊捕獵。包括跳進水中捕食,殺死大體重獵物後,可攜帶而遊泳，它的力量是如此之大。 
它們每日的食物需要一個34公斤上下重的動物,在野外,食物並不穩定。它們一頓能吞下25公斤的肉類。



生態作用

美洲虎作爲一個頂級捕食者,即它存在於食物鏈頂部,
通過它能控制當地各物種的數量,如食草類和小型食肉類甚至靈長類，
從而保持結構完整的森林體係
美洲虎,也有他的敵人.如別的美洲虎和美洲獅 
研究表明.凡與美洲虎(分享重疊領土)的美洲獅,體型往往小於正常值.
美洲獅通過對不同體型獵物的交叉來和美洲虎競爭。
美洲虎往往獵取較大獵物，而美洲獅的獵物較小,
這種情況可能反而是有利於美洲獅.因其廣泛的獵物基礎,從而保證它有能力以較小的獵物生存

----------


## wingwolf

好詳細的資料
而且還附有很多圖片說明呢
感謝阿影的分享啊

第一次在科教片中看到美洲虎就對他影響很深
……因爲名字叫“虎”卻長著和豹很像的花紋……

----------

